# Can someone measure there 28" Zilla's



## Polaris425

Anyone with some 28" Zilla's (not mudzilla's) can you measure them and see exactly how true they are? Preferably for 14" rims but... whatever ya got...


----------



## Stimpy

I can measure mine tomorrow.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## 08beast

I donte have a measurement but I will tell you that the 26 bighorns on my wifes rzr are only about a half inch to an inch shorter. Really not a whole lot of differance.


----------



## Polaris425

Thats what I was worried about. They probably all run short. I know my 27's were REAL short.


----------



## lilbigtonka

My gf 28x11x14 are taller then my buddies 29.5 laws will get pics.....my old 30 zillas ran short though and so did my bro in laws 28 on 12in wheels


----------



## Polaris425

I found brand new 30's for $520 shipped. 28's are $460ish shipped.


----------



## Thom

Go with the 30"s that would be evil.


----------



## Injected

My 27" XTR's run about 26" give or take. I measured them in the grass


I measured them again once I had it in the shed (concrete floor) They measured at 26 1/4


----------



## redneckrancher420

If i was you i would go ahead and get the 30s. For the couple extra bucks why not?


----------



## Eastexasmudder

I run 30" on the rzr. Like them do far. Good light tire. They do run short.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Stimpy

Just measured mine. 28-9-14. Best I can judge with a tape measure they are about 27and a 1/2 to the top of the lug. Mine don't have a lot of ride time so yea they run a little short.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## Stimpy

Why don't you buy all wide 28 and swap me 2 of them. Lol!!!!




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## Polaris425

haha... well, if I end up having to buy new ones I'll keep that in mind. Holding out for 30's if I Can though.


----------



## Stimpy

I don't blame you, keep an eye out on Craigslist to. I see stuff on there in the tuscolusa area all the time.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## Sabretooth

Here's a pic of my 28x12x12 Zilla beside my 28x10x14 EFX Moto MTC and 30x11x14 Zilla, all mounted on wheels and all with 5psi in them. Zillas are a bit short for sure.


----------



## Polaris425

thanks


----------



## kirkland

how well do you think my 650 would turn 30s ? or would i be safer just going with 28s


----------



## Polaris425

Should spin them easy. They are light.


----------



## kirkland

There's a used set local, and the guy has been trying to sell them for a month so I'm debating on shooting him an offer, but in the pic above 30s are way bigger than 28s :/ idk.. This tire/rim shopping is a pain


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Here is the pics I just took of my 30's on my bike and my 28's on my 650i. First is the 30's.


----------



## kirkland

Well I guess it is only money, I'm emailing the guy and maybe tomm ill have some 30" zillas.. Do they really run that short ?


----------



## bayou_boy_22

I am running like 4 pounds in both tires and i was the only one taking the measurements so they may be off by a little bit.


----------



## Polaris425

Nah 30's should be pretty close to right.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

P you saying that the 30's should measure a bit taller or that my measurement is about right.


----------



## Polaris425

I mean the 30's should be fairly close to 30" if I remember correctly.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

That's what I thought but that is what I got when measuring my tires.


----------



## kirkland

rims are ordered lol so if the deal falls thru on the 30s i guess it wont be as big a shock to pay the 500ish for the 28s


----------



## joshwyle

just a thought. i got 28 dirt devil ll"s from nebraska tire for $388 shipped and they measure 28 with 5psi. ride unbelievably smooth on hard pack (asphalt) and have yet to be stuck in the mud. on asphalt it feels like ur running slicks. the tread pattern keeps u always on a tread so there isnt anytime ur between treads causing a very smooth ride. so far im very very pleased. they r a little heavier then zillas but ggreat tire and u cant beat the price


----------



## flowhandy

What wheels did you go with ? Have you looked at the silverback X-lite ? It's a good looking tire 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kirkland

I got the sti hd3 in all black, I went with the 14s .. I've looked but I like the zilla tread a little better it looks like it would dig a little better


----------



## 08monsterbrute

I run 30" zillas on my 750. Mine are at about 6 psi and lug to lug run about 29.5 ish inches. Give or take. Put 10 psi in those dudes and you have some true 30inchers. I turn those tired extremely easy with a primary spring 2 or 3 up from stock. It's not necessary but really gives it that initial wheelie power. Mash the gas in low and you'll be on the racks before you know it.


----------

